# Eldar Fire Dragons, the coming Nerf or Buff?



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, so my friend and I were discussing Eldar and the codex and things that in the future might take a nerf. Then he brought something up that I thought wouldn't be.

Fire Dragons.

My friend said "Knowing how things will be, I will bet you good money that Fire Dragons will get Heat Lances like the Dark Eldar. Thus making their guns 18in, S6 AP1, Lance/Melta."

At first, I was annoyed that he once more wanted something else Eldar had that I thought was awesome nerfed. But then I REALLY began to think. Its true, fluff wise, it makes NO sense for Fire Dragons, Eldar of a dying race to THROW themselves into suicide situations that they do. I refer to my link for a total look on this:
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b49/Kurizu8/40k/1297650409406.jpg

Now, first I go "HELL NO! GIVE ME MY S8 AP8 MELTAS BACK!" but lets think about this. It goes from 12in range to 18in range, makes lance/melta, and in order to get the 2D6 for armor pen, they only need to be within 9in of a target as opposed to the 6in. We still maintain AP1, so we just TEAR through armor and in most cases will still be 2+ to wound. The distance we'll maintain is great though, and thus keeps Dragons out of that feared CC.

But still, Im COMPLETELY on the fence about if that change DID come around, if I would even take to it. Opinions on the matter? what do you all think?

ELDAR FIRE DRAGONS:
(As is) 12in S8 AP1 Melta
or
(Change) 18in S6 AP1 Lance/Melta​


----------



## blackshark121 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, if FDs' price dropped a few points, I'd be good with it.


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

blackshark121 said:


> Well, if FDs' price dropped a few points, I'd be good with it.


But otherwise, stick with as it is now? Only heat lances for a reduction in points?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think they'll change them. The DE have tons of weapons that are different from the Eldar. Just because they're the same race, doesn't mean that _*all*_ their weapons have to be the same.

If anything I expect GW will look to fix broken elements of the codex so that units that people shy away from, are made more useful so you'll buy them (i.e. Dire Avengers). Unfortunately for you (or fortunately depending on how you look at it) tons of people take Fire Dragons... so I don't imagine they'll change too much.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the two races use completely different technology,no reason to think that GW will bring them in line with each other.


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

Not saying its going to BE heat lances, but something similar to them with similar stats. 

And LOL Uber, Dire Avengers useless? I think not, haha.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

FD dont need their prices dropped as far as I can see. They are one of the most efficient units in the game. Not many more things can take on a landraider with such a good chance of success point for point as a 5 man squad of FD's.

I can see what you getting at but being lance or being strength 8 makes little difference in thier intended roll of anti tank gun except against vehicles that ignore the lance rule (monolith). Making them range 18 sounds interesting but does make for a very powerful unit that can happily stand outside of charge range of less mobile units and would mean they would be a default choice for any Eldar player.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Kiama said:


> Not saying its going to BE heat lances, but something similar to them with similar stats.
> 
> And LOL Uber, Dire Avengers useless? I think not, haha.


Ok, useless is a strong word. But back in 3rd ed. you didn't see them very much. 4th saw them get a 6" extension on the range of their weapon + sweet abilities like bladestorm, etc. Now they're _*way *_more useful.

So, possibly too strong to say 3rd ed. dire avengers were useless, but certainly not too strong to say they're way improved in the 4th ed dex, and that you see a lot more people take them now. That was my point anyway. :wink:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Based on the changes seen in every codex, i don´t wanna imagine how powerfull the eldar would get when they come. 

i do agree with the new: (Change) 18in S6 AP1 Lance/Melta, that you propose. 

they deserve a defensive ability, because they are so fragile, maybe defensive grenades or hit and run (they have the Init for that) 

what im fearing is ELDAR with open topped transports... but thats other topic.


----------

